# PG MS-275 amps



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Not mine. look in good condition. BIN bit high imho, but the gold inside might actually be worth that much.

PHOENIX GOLD MS-275 AMPLIFIERS - SUPER CLEAN AND NICE! | eBay

PHOENIX GOLD MS-275 AMPLIFIERS - SUPER CLEAN AND NICE! | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

too bad they are original inside. means the caps need replacing to be safe


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

JAX said:


> too bad they are original inside. means the caps need replacing to be safe


It's a GREAT thing they are original. The capacitors haven't been replaced - meaning someone hasn't raped the vias.

I just repaired one of these where one of the resident amp guru's repair facilities (rhymes with Ted) pulled EVERY VIA in the capacitors through holes. Why is it that I can afford the proper $395 desoldering tool? Oh that's right...because I care, damnit. 

$395 buys one of the best desoldering tools available

Mine is at least 15 years old. Still going strong.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

envisionelec said:


> It's a GREAT thing they are original. The capacitors haven't been replaced - meaning someone hasn't raped the vias.
> 
> I just repaired one of these where one of the resident amp guru's repair facilities (rhymes with Ted) pulled EVERY VIA in the capacitors through holes. Why is it that I can afford the proper $395 desoldering tool? Oh that's right...because I care, damnit.
> 
> ...


while I never thought of that , I was just saying from the buyer point of view where you have to spend nearly as much as the purchase price of the amp to have it updated. 

this makes yet another thing against Zed at least from the repair side of things.


that solder gun looks nice. btw


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Jax you could send it to Envision for a proper cap replacement. i'm sure it would be for a fair price . . . and you are always looking for new gear. lol


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

WRX2010 said:


> Jax you could send it to Envision for a proper cap replacement. i'm sure it would be for a fair price . . . and you are always looking for new gear. lol


I have 1 repairman who know would be able to do it. I have 1 I am trying out now for first time that is within driving distance of me .

I know of 2 more that probably couldas well. 

Butter the cost of the amp itself on top of shipping back and forth and labor and parts , it's suddenly not worth it to me unless :

It's really cheap and I fix myself 

These are great compact amps but don't have the money for all that right now.


----------



## Spreadman (Aug 29, 2011)

I picked those up, along with a 3rd from Canada.

I found a phoenixphorum member to replace the caps and wire terminals, along with powdercoat them with the factory graphics.  Just need to save up for that phase of the build.


----------

